# My baby has gunky eyes...any recommendations?



## caramac (Mar 21, 2010)

My baby is full of cold - sneezing/coughing and his eyes are now very gunky. I have been cleaning them with cooled boiled water but wondered if there is anything else I could/should be trying?


Thanks in advance!


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

This is quite common in babies when they get a cold as they rub everything all over their face 

Usual advice is as you are doing, wipe with fresh cotton wool dipped in cooled, boiled water. Use  fresh water and cotton wool each time though and for each eye.

Tends to be self limiting and should clear within a week. If not then see GP just in case infection needs antibiotic drops to clear it.

Make sure you wash your own hands frequently as very easy to spread to yourself (speaking from experience here  )

Maz x


----------



## caramac (Mar 21, 2010)

Thank you Maz!


----------

